# My Black Max died ...



## Mike Swafford (Sep 16, 2021)

Hurricane Ida has killed my old Black Max generator, and I am looking for a reasonably priced replacement generator head. It is a Powermate PM0496750 (6750 running watts), and it needs to match up with my Honda 13 horsepower GX 390 engine, which has what looks to be a 5/8" x 7/8" tapered output shaft, length of taper at about 1-1/4". Doesn't have to match the exact wattage as my old generator head, just in the ball park. Even better if it will bolt up to my current bell housing. The only one I have been able to find online is over $1,000, which is more than a whole new generator. Any ideas?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

You might be able to find a used or "for parts" generator that has the GX390 engine, like this on on ebay:








13 HP USED HONDA PRO SERIES GENERATOR GX390, 6.6 KW- 8 KW. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 13 HP USED HONDA PRO SERIES GENERATOR GX390, 6.6 KW- 8 KW. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Personally, I'd just upgrade to a good inverter model and try to sell your gen for the engine value.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I looked for a genertor head for a B&S 10KW. I found several. Price was $7-800$ plus 2-300$'s shipping.
All total was near $1000. I let it slide. Not worth the excessive cost and you still have an old generator.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea i second that!
upgrade time


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Have you tried an AVR? Call Powermate they might still have a listing for the alternator. 

The Honda engine can be sold on Facebook marketplace and recoup a chuck of the cost of a new generator.


----------



## Mike Swafford (Sep 16, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Have you tried an AVR? Call Powermate they might still have a listing for the alternator.
> 
> The Honda engine can be sold on Facebook marketplace and recoup a chuck of the cost of a new generator.


Yep, I tried the AVR and brushes first, no luck. My ohm meter was telling me it has deeper problems, so I pulled it apart. Now I see some very dark colored windings, and that the rear bearing had been going out too, letting the rotor and stator rub, so I think it is junk now. Powermate says the gen head is discontinued and unavailable.


----------



## Mike Swafford (Sep 16, 2021)

ToolLover said:


> I looked for a genertor head for a B&S 10KW. I found several. Price was $7-800$ plus 2-300$'s shipping.
> All total was near $1000. I let it slide. Not worth the excessive cost and you still have an old generator.


Yes, the only match I found was in Arkansas, and a little over a grand before tax and shipping. Not an option.


----------



## Mike Swafford (Sep 16, 2021)

ToolLover said:


> I looked for a genertor head for a B&S 10KW. I found several. Price was $7-800$ plus 2-300$'s shipping.
> All total was near $1000. I let it slide. Not worth the excessive cost and you still have an old generator.


I saw a listing for Ryobi gen heads at less than $300, but I can't find out if they will bolt onto my engine or not. Talking with the vendors didn't help either, not sure if they even know what they are selling.


----------



## Mike Swafford (Sep 16, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> You might be able to find a used or "for parts" generator that has the GX390 engine, like this on on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea what the engine value might be? Considering it has that tapered shaft, and can't be used for some of the usual applications?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Mike Swafford said:


> Any idea what the engine value might be? Considering it has that tapered shaft, and can't be used for some of the usual applications?


Good question. Maybe a couple hundred bucks if it runs well. You could try contacting James Condon by email and see if he has any ideas for you. He knows a lot about generator repairs:


https://www.youtube.com/user/jcondon2007/videos



Love his channel. Best generator repair videos on Youtube IMO.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

IME usually better to buy a new "whatever" than trying to find replacement parts for old stuff. I'd guess you can get a replacement for less than $1,000 with a three year warranty. Here's a Westinghouse I grabbed at Random at Amazon, everything is driven by price points, so that size, pick a manufacturer, price will be comparable. I love to tinker and bring back old stuff, but not in the dark, cold and snow (up here).  









Amazon.com: Westinghouse 7500 Watt Home Backup Portable Generator, Transfer Switch Ready 30A Outlet, Gas Powered, CARB Compliant : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Westinghouse 7500 Watt Home Backup Portable Generator, Transfer Switch Ready 30A Outlet, Gas Powered, CARB Compliant : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## Mike Swafford (Sep 16, 2021)

exmar said:


> IME usually better to buy a new "whatever" than trying to find replacement parts for old stuff. I'd guess you can get a replacement for less than $1,000 with a three year warranty. Here's a Westinghouse I grabbed at Random at Amazon, everything is driven by price points, so that size, pick a manufacturer, price will be comparable. I love to tinker and bring back old stuff, but not in the dark, cold and snow (up here).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the new stuff, too! I did buy a new unit when mine went down 4 days into the darkness, I am just trying to put together a dependable spare for the next time.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Bargain generators are built to be replaced not repaired. If it’s not expensive it’s expendable.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Mike Swafford said:


> I like the new stuff, too! I did buy a new unit when mine went down 4 days into the darkness, I am just trying to put together a dependable spare for the next time.


I had a 20 year old Generac which started to develop problems. I was very tempted to get into it, but..... I spent $400 for a new Firman that's big enough to get us through an outage if the bigger one goes down. Small engines are pretty straight forward to repair and parts are usually available. The generator head, after you get past AVR and brushes becomes a boat anchor. There's Craig's list, etc. to get a "similar" unit and try to marry them, but I've seen that go down badly with more money spent and a poorly operating unit. JMHO.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it all depends on if you are looking for a money pit project...
lol
also take a look over at northern tool.
they had heads or alt's over there at one time for a good price on good quality units.
the good honda GX engines sell for 800-900 bucks retail new.
so 1/2 of new would be a place to start... as far as value.
and if you are buying I always like to buy as if it was just for scrap prices.
grin

yea a good quality low cost back up gen or two is always a part of a good plan!
it is a good trading item if things get real bad...
or you can give it to a friend in need during an BIG event.


----------



## Mike Swafford (Sep 16, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> Good question. Maybe a couple hundred bucks if it runs well. You could try contacting James Condon by email and see if he has any ideas for you. He knows a lot about generator repairs:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/jcondon2007/videos
> ...


Yes, James Condon does a great job with his generator repair videos, I had already subscribed. He was the one who told me about the Ryobi gen heads, I j u st wasn't comfortable buying one without a pretty good idea if it would bolt
up. And they were out of stock anyway.


----------

